
Longest Straight Line Paths on Water or Land on the Earth - wewake
https://arxiv.org/abs/1804.07389
======
ColinWright
This is the paper linked from the article being discussed over here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16965650](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16965650)

